# Sex in Marriage



## BlairStL (16 d ago)

What is the average frequency of lovemaking in marriage?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

85


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

BlairStL said:


> What is the average frequency of lovemaking in marriage?


If you want average why not google it versus creating an account just to post a generic question.

Surely you are asking because you and your marriage partner are on different frequencies and you want some kind of change?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

42, not 85


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Removing dead bedrooms from the equation, here on TAM it is 23.69 times per week on average.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BlairStL said:


> What is the average frequency of lovemaking in marriage?


It's the same as the average frequency of one spouse complaining about the frequency of lovemaking.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

BlairStL said:


> What is the average frequency of lovemaking in marriage?


I don't know.

On the other hand I do know, there's never been any lovemaking in my marriage.


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

It depends on the marriage, and the work that the couple puts into keeping their sex life interesting.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Removing dead bedrooms from the equation, here on TAM it is 23.69 times per week on average.


23 times per week?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

96 times per anal....err, anum. Based on the internet. Must be true.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Married but Happy said:


> 42, not 85


69


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

BlairStL said:


> What is the average frequency of lovemaking in marriage?


I can't see what difference it makes if everyone in my town is having sex 156 times a year or more if I am and my wife are on a higher number or lower number as long as we are both happy with what we are having , for some it seems to be a question of quinary for others they are more into quality , 

sex never ends up the way we think it will when we start out , some times it ends up good for both some times less good for both


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> 23 times per week?


You forgot the .69.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Is this love making specifically? Or just sex in general? I think it matters.


----------



## BlairStL (16 d ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> If you want average why not google it versus creating an account just to post a generic question.
> 
> Surely you are asking because you and your marriage partner are on different frequencies and you want some kind of change?





Anastasia6 said:


> If you want average why not google it versus creating an account just to post a generic question.
> 
> Surely you are asking because you and your marriage partner are on different frequencies and you want some kind of change?


Actually..just taking a Random Survey..My sex life..I can't complain


Bulfrog1987 said:


> Is this love making specifically? Or just sex in general? I think it mattersQUOTEAct
> 
> Making Love to your partner..Mind Body and Soul!..Sex is more physical and mechanical


----------

